# Puppies strange bounce



## Onlyme (Dec 26, 2013)

Hi everyone.

I've got a question to ask regarding the unusual bounce that my puppy does on his two front legs.
He is 14 weeks old nod he's been doing it since as long as I can remember, but when he's walking slow he walks fine. When he runs he seems to bounce on his two front feet at the same time.
However, he can climb stairs, and jump off my bed which is about 2.5 feet high and no problems. But like I said, when he runs he seems to bounce like a polar bear trying to break the ice.
I've taken him tot he vets nd he's told me that from what he can see, he may outgrow it. But I'm concerned as somebody mentioned ataxia. But when I've watched the videos of dogs with ataxia, he's nothing like them.

I'm. to very good with computers but I've put a short clip on youtube of him bouncing.

If youtube yep in...... Puppy bouncing on front legs

You will find it at the top.

Please could you look at tell me what you think.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Can you post the link in here?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Found it. He's adorable. It looks like he's just playing and he's happy having a good time. See if he outgrows it

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Onlyme (Dec 26, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. Does it look like normal running though, as I've never seen a puppy run like this lol


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

It looks a little odd but like I said he looks like a happy puppy having a good time. My boy used to go down the stairs REALLY weird. Wouldn't use his back legs and would hop with the front to go down. He out grew it. Now goes down using all four paws. I'm not a vet, so I can't properly give u a diagnosis. Just keep an eye on it and see if he outgrows it

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rex abernathy (Nov 23, 2013)

Dieselsmommie, you are so observant! Don't worry, you are dealing with a pit bulldog, he bounces at the end of his gait because he's pouncing on his prey, and he feels pretty good about himself and it's absolutely nothing to be alarmed about! Seen it numerous times, you're dog is playful and wants approval for being the KING, look at me, he/she says, I'm taking control for you!


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

rex abernathy said:


> Dieselsmommie, you are so observant! Don't worry, you are dealing with a pit bulldog, he bounces at the end of his gait because he's pouncing on his prey, and he feels pretty good about himself and it's absolutely nothing to be alarmed about! Seen it numerous times, you're dog is playful and wants approval for being the KING, look at me, he/she says, I'm taking control for you!


Lol yes I'm very observant! I've had dogs all my life, but this is my first that solely depends on me and only me so I am crazily OCD with him. I Love him to pieces

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Onlyme (Dec 26, 2013)

Thanks Rex, sounds an interesting theory. What makes you think he's a pit x bulldog ?


----------



## rex abernathy (Nov 23, 2013)

Onlyme said:


> Thanks Rex, sounds an interesting theory. What makes you think he's a pit x bulldog ?


Well........?


----------



## rex abernathy (Nov 23, 2013)

Onlyme said:


> Thanks Rex, sounds an interesting theory. What makes you think he's a pit x bulldog ?


It's a jedi mind trick thing that developes between close relations in puppies and ocd owners! I see it often in the breed but it could exist in others, just not as early and apparently, it's coming out early either by the owner or pup or both!


----------



## Onlyme (Dec 26, 2013)

I know the bouncing your talking about. My american bull used to do it to spiders lol. But he never used to do it when running. So I'm not convinced, I think my pups strange running May well be more mechanical than neurological but I'm not sure why


----------



## rex abernathy (Nov 23, 2013)

Onlyme said:


> I know the bouncing your talking about. My american bull used to do it to spiders lol. But he never used to do it when running. So I'm not convinced, I think my pups strange running May well be more mechanical than neurological but I'm not sure why


No, I'm not talking about the just bouncing at spiders. I'm talking about the bounce gait at the end. I'm often wrong, but you tell me is your dog young between 2-4months and of the bulldog breed?


----------



## rex abernathy (Nov 23, 2013)

If so, it's having so much fun its probably peeing itself too!


----------



## Onlyme (Dec 26, 2013)

He is 4 months and an apbt


----------



## Onlyme (Dec 26, 2013)

P.s.... He doesn't pee from excitement


----------



## rex abernathy (Nov 23, 2013)

Onlyme said:


> P.s.... He doesn't pee from excitement


LOL! No but he is well disciplined, and that's the only reason he isn't!


----------



## Onlyme (Dec 26, 2013)

Wtf is going on here..... Have you been drinking lol :roll:


----------



## rex abernathy (Nov 23, 2013)

Onlyme said:


> Wtf is going on here..... Have you been drinking lol :roll:


Hell yes! It's the only way I can deal with the sublime. lol, ain't life good, and these ole bulldogs know exactly what's happening, and that's why they know how to please and give us something to ponder. Seriously, isn't our creator good, to give us such a diverse world in which to exist and have fun!


----------



## Onlyme (Dec 26, 2013)

I don't have a bulldog, he's an apbt. And that's why I'm trying to find out if there's anything wrong with him


----------



## rex abernathy (Nov 23, 2013)

Onlyme said:


> I don't have a bulldog, he's an apbt. And that's why I'm trying to find out if there's anything wrong with him


I'm so sorry Onlyme, I never meant any disrespect, I just assumed if you were on this site you were talking about an apbt. I explained on another post here, I affectionately call these apbt's bulldogs. Only recently did it become necessary to distinguish because of various breedings. Anyway, the only dogs I have bred and know anything predictable about is the adba registered apbt.


----------



## Onlyme (Dec 26, 2013)

That's cool Rex, I've not taken offence. My dog is not an american bulldog which you confused me now lol. Is my pitbull acting normal when running, or was you under the impression he was infact a bull dog ?


----------



## rex abernathy (Nov 23, 2013)

Onlyme said:


> That's cool Rex, I've not taken offence. My dog is not an american bulldog which you confused me now lol. Is my pitbull acting normal when running, or was you under the impression he was infact a bull dog ?


No, if you check from the beginning post, I assumed your dog was a pitbull dog! And you see, I have a problem with that term now. To me after many years with adba registered apbt's I still just say bulldog. Why? That's what we referred to them as, not English bulldogs, yada yada yada! Just bulldogs, and we all knew we were talking about, snooty, rascal, oso *****, trouble, eli jr. Chinaman molly bosco, jenny, weenie, scar dog, boy, sundance, thor, crazylady, Bonnie, bloody sunday, satch, meanie, George, etc.........................


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

They call them bulldogs bcuz the name "pit bull" used to have to earned in the "pit". Bulldogs is a term for unproven apbts.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

APBT=Bulldog

::face palm::

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rex abernathy (Nov 23, 2013)

I've tried to learn to cull the meaning without upsetting everyone! Both sides, or all sides, meaning more than just two sides can get upset about one thing or another and to me they're just bulldogs, and I either want one or I don't. But. I don't want to draw issue about non-issues, like, what kind of dog is this?


----------



## Onlyme (Dec 26, 2013)

So when you was referring to the way he walks and you mentioned that it's normal for BULLDOGS do do the whole bouncing thing, was you saying that it's normal for my particular dog aswell ?


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

Onlyme,

Just so you don't cruise around on this message board thinking people using "bulldog" are completely mislabeling pit bulls/pit bull mixes... the term "bulldog" when referencing pit bulls is not to be confused with American Bulldogs/English Bulldogs. It is a label commonly used by APBT people.

http://www.nyx.net/~mbur/apbtfaqover.html

"The "bulldogs" of yore were much different from, and should not be confused with, the loveable clowns of the show ring today. The old, performance-bred, working bulldog was closer in phenotype and spirit to the APBT and/or the modern American Bulldog. The use of the word "bulldog" applied to APBT's persists even today among APBT fanciers."


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Honestly I've been finding myself saying bulldog a lot lately. Once ppl hear "pit" forget about it so I just say bulldog bc that is what they are

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

